# drakekiller choke tubes



## qwakman (Feb 21, 2009)

i was thinking about picking up a drakekiller for my sx2 i was just wondering if anybody uses one or used one and what they think about it compared to a pattermaster of kicks


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

I got mine for snows and let me say you will not be dissapointed. It doesnt take that long to get used to. Just like everything else you just need to practice and you will be dead on. He is a very nice guy with amazing service


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I have shot most choke tubes out there and the DK is by far my favorite! I promise you will be happy once you get the pattern down!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The Drake Killer is the best IMO.

Like others have stated once you get your lead down it is lights out. been using it for two years and love it.

Great customer service.

Here is why I went with the the drake killer over others. 
*it is made for your gun*

All other choke tubes are mass produced. Kevin gets your bore diameter and makes the chock for your diameter. All guns are mass produced (well most) and the barrels can be off .001 or more. Now same with the chokes that are mass produced. So your barrel could constrict your choke too much or not enough. Now get the DK and it fits perfect.

Plus the customer service is outstanding. Just give Kevin a call at custom gun works and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

A few buddies and I patterned the DK and PM this snow goose season and it's no contest...You will definitely not be disappointed with the Drake Killer!!


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

im thinking of getting one for next year...only question i have about them is do they unscrew/ loosen up like my patternmaster does after a couple shots??


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

You want them to be loose. If it is to tight, you get siezing problems. And chokes end up stuck in barrels. I just always tighten mine after everyother gun load. It gets to be a habit. but betther that then a choke that is stuck in a barrel. If I recal most replacement barrels arent cheap..


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't really mind if the ol PM needs to be tightened after a few shots. its not to bad with it sticking out of the barrel and everything


----------



## qwakman (Feb 21, 2009)

do you guys use them for ducks and canadian's too?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I use it for all waterfowl.

Like others have said just check it after every few reloads. It sticks out just like the PM so you can hand tighten it.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

If I am hunting in the field. I shoot 3 inch BB 1/4 Federal Blue box for ducks, canadas, cranes, and snows.

If I am hunting ducks over water it is same load in 2's.


----------



## qwakman (Feb 21, 2009)

alright thanks guys :beer:


----------



## Shaine Swenson (Apr 16, 2009)

does anyone have a picture of this choke tube. I am kind of curious to see what one looks like.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Looks like a standard Carlson choke only way better patterns! Come in black or tan.


----------



## shotgunner (Oct 15, 2002)

Has anybody actually patterned the drakekiller on paper and if so what kind of patterns were you getting in a 40" circle and at what range?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

30 inch circle at 50 yards with a Drakekiller and SBE 2. Load was Federal premium BB Ounce and 1/4 BB at 1450. I got 78 pellet average with 3 shots.

Federal Blue box ounce and 1/4 BB at 1400 ft per second. Averaged 71 pellets in a 30 inch circle


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

shooteminthelips said:


> 30 inch circle at 50 yards with a Drakekiller and SBE 2. Load was Federal premium BB Ounce and 1/4 BB at 1450. I got 78 pellet average with 3 shots.
> 
> Federal Blue box ounce and 1/4 BB at 1400 ft per second. Averaged 71 pellets in a 30 inch circle


Kevin and I discussed a new design for spring 2010, There maybe a new custom choke on the horizon :wink: ..


----------



## Shaine Swenson (Apr 16, 2009)

What do they run for price?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Depending on your gun I think they start from $85 and go up to a $100.


----------

